# strawberry



## hounddawg (May 4, 2020)

got my strawberry must ferment started today,, used 3 concentrates from homewinery.com to add to 13 gallons of water, nutrients per directions, SSG 1.095, a few days later than i had expected, getting older, just happy to still be pitting along, 1'm putting away my 2 - 14 gallon fermenter barrels, going to dig out 2 more food grade brute 30 gallon fermenter barrels, that'll be three of them in my wine room, yawl addicted me long ago, but i have fell deeper into my addiction, now mind you i barely drink, it is the making and crafting of it that all yawl are guilty of, lol
Dawg


----------



## joeswine (May 4, 2020)

Understand fully


----------



## hounddawg (May 5, 2020)

strawberry preking along nicely, yet wine room smells strongly of strawberry,
DAWG


----------



## hounddawg (May 11, 2020)

racked my strawberry into 2#-6 gal carboys and a couple small jugs for topping off with,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 11, 2020)

oops still trying to learn this picture stuff
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (May 11, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> oops still trying to learn this picture stuff
> Dawg


Like to see the pics, you’re getting the hang of it!!


----------



## hounddawg (May 11, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Like to see the pics, you’re getting the hang of it!!


yep don't know how i got 2 pictures, i recon it bets none,,, lol


----------



## DizzyIzzy (May 12, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> got my strawberry must ferment started today,, used 3 concentrates from homewinery.com to add to 13 gallons of water, nutrients per directions, SSG 1.095, a few days later than i had expected, getting older, just happy to still be pitting along, 1'm putting away my 2 - 14 gallon fermenter barrels, going to dig out 2 more food grade brute 30 gallon fermenter barrels, that'll be three of them in my wine room, yawl addicted me long ago, but i have fell deeper into my addiction, now mind you i barely drink, it is the making and crafting of it that all yawl are guilty of, lol
> Dawg


I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


----------



## hounddawg (May 12, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


i used the concentrate, i never knew they sold puree's. the concentrates are reduced water and a half gallon is stronger than a vinters #10 can, but i/m going the check the site again, /
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 12, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


no i just looked and all i saw was concentrates, homewinery.com


----------



## hounddawg (May 12, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


what site did you go to? i just went through homewinery.com complete site and the only bases i can find is 53 types of concentrates,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 12, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


what site are you referring to, on homewinery.com i can only find concentrates 53 of them,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (May 23, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


what site are you talking about www.homewinery.com

sorry i put in the wrong address before


----------



## hounddawg (May 23, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


oops

www.homewinery.com

THIS IS THE SITE I MEANT, OOPS


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 16, 2020)

You've got quite


hounddawg said:


> got my strawberry must ferment started today,, used 3 concentrates from homewinery.com to add to 13 gallons of water, nutrients per directions, SSG 1.095, a few days later than i had expected, getting older, just happy to still be pitting along, 1'm putting away my 2 - 14 gallon fermenter barrels, going to dig out 2 more food grade brute 30 gallon fermenter barrels, that'll be three of them in my wine room, yawl addicted me long ago, but i have fell deeper into my addiction, now mind you i barely drink, it is the making and crafting of it that all yawl are guilty of, lol
> Dawg



You've got quite a line of carboys and wines there! I thought I was busy with the four batches I have going right now  I am currently working on a huckleberry Dragon Blood and then I have 3 Island Mist kit wines going...Blood Orange Sangria, Mango Citrus and Peach Raspberry Lemonade. In the last couple weeks, I've finished a from scratch Mojito, a kit Raspberry Mojito and a kit Bahama Mama. I think my next ones will be a mixed grape Dragon Blood and a kit pink Moscato. It's a bit of an addiction, isn't it?!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> You've got quite
> 
> 
> You've got quite a line of carboys and wines there! I thought I was busy with the four batches I have going right now  I am currently working on a huckleberry Dragon Blood and then I have 3 Island Mist kit wines going...Blood Orange Sangria, Mango Citrus and Peach Raspberry Lemonade. In the last couple weeks, I've finished a from scratch Mojito, a kit Raspberry Mojito and a kit Bahama Mama. I think my next ones will be a mixed grape Dragon Blood and a kit pink Moscato. It's a bit of an addiction, isn't it?!


i racked 14 carboys tonight and cleaned up the pump extra carboys and all, got to love steve, vacuumpumpman, in and out 4 hours,
Dawg,


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> I just came off their site. Did you use the fruit *puree *vs. fruit base?


homewinery.com only sell reduced concentrates, 




Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> You've got quite
> 
> 
> You've got quite a line of carboys and wines there! I thought I was busy with the four batches I have going right now  I am currently working on a huckleberry Dragon Blood and then I have 3 Island Mist kit wines going...Blood Orange Sangria, Mango Citrus and Peach Raspberry Lemonade. In the last couple weeks, I've finished a from scratch Mojito, a kit Raspberry Mojito and a kit Bahama Mama. I think my next ones will be a mixed grape Dragon Blood and a kit pink Moscato. It's a bit of an addiction, isn't it?!


i got strawberry,,,skeeter pee,,,elderberry/blackberry,,,, banana,,, DDDB using black raspberry,,, sour cherry,,,, blueberry, 
dang your a busy bee as well, quite the list,, i got another 13 carboys empty,,,, planing on peach,,,plum,,,, apricot ,,,, the rest i'll decide on as i mosey along,,, i can tell you one thing my wine room is shrinking fast,, lol
dawg


----------



## robert81650 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yea I guess so...............your too busy ...................


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 17, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> homewinery.com only sell reduced concentrates,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would probably have more going if I had more carboys  I had one with a chip recently that I had to throw out and haven't replaced it yet. I will love to have at least 3 more but our budget is tight right now.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 17, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i racked 14 carboys tonight and cleaned up the pump extra carboys and all, got to love steve, vacuumpumpman, in and out 4 hours,
> Dawg,


I have the All In One pump and love it. The right equipment definitely makes all the difference!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> what site did you go to? i just went through homewinery.com complete site and the only bases i can find is 53 types of concentrates,,,
> Dawg


Dawg, I purchased 8 oz. of fruit purees @ Labelpeelers for $14.81 per jar..........................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I would probably have more going if I had more carboys  I had one with a chip recently that I had to throw out and haven't replaced it yet. I will love to have at least 3 more but our budget is tight right now.


when you get built up homebrewohio.com sell premiums italian 6 gal carboys as long as the order is $149 or more then free shipping, i understand, i spent 2 years buying my equipment then 2 more making wine before i started here, the last two years i spent in hospital or most of it, my wines had set on gross lees for 2 years, i was going to pour it out, [email protected]'s blackberry, 2#-6's strawberry, and 1#-6 caryboy and 2 gallons of pear/apple blend, i got with these people,,they helped me, turned out killer good wine,,, i've saved for awhile and just bought another 11 carboys, i've built up to 24 carboys,, 2-6&1/2,,, 1-3,,, 2-5's the rest 6's,, my budget stays tight I'm disabled, 
dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, I purchased 8 oz. of fruit purees @ Labelpeelers for $14.81 per jar..........................Dizzy


you ever get a chance at home winery you can call in and get a half gallon and a pint, for a 6 gallon carboy, i buy 3 half gallons of concentrate to make 13 to 13&1/2 to make 2#-6's plus a gallon to a gallon and a half for topping up, are you making gallons,? if so 8 oz probably is great,,,
dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 17, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> when you get built up homebrewohio.com sell premiums italian 6 gal carboys as long as the order is $149 or more then free shipping, i understand, i spent 2 years buying my equipment then 2 more making wine before i started here, the last two years i spent in hospital or most of it, my wines had set on gross lees for 2 years, i was going to pour it out, [email protected]'s blackberry, 2#-6's strawberry, and 1#-6 caryboy and 2 gallons of pear/apple blend, i got with these people,,they helped me, turned out killer good wine,,, i've saved for awhile and just bought another 11 carboys, i've built up to 24 carboys,, 2-6&1/2,,, 1-3,,, 2-5's the rest 6's,, my budget stays tight I'm disabled,
> dawg


I'm sorry to hear about your health problems . I hope you are doing better. 

I'm jealous of your carboy inventory! We have a general store in a nearby town that sometimes has 6.5 gallon carboys in the $40 range. I need to get in to see if they've got them but because of Covid-19 I haven't been making any unnecessary trips to stores. Not that I don't think another carboy is a necessity...lol...but it's something that can wait.

I do a lot wine kits that are ready in 4-6 weeks that we start drinking almost immediately. I don't have a discriminating enough palate to tell if they get better with age  The rest of my batches are Dragon Bloods and they are good to drink almost right away. I do prefer the younger ones in that variety but I have some friends that prefer the ones aged for a year or more. The problem is that I don't have the patience to make wines that take a couple years before they are ready to drink . Oh, and the fact that during our weekly Wine Wednesday get togethers we can drink several bottles!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 17, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> what site did you go to? i just went through homewinery.com complete site and the only bases i can find is 53 types of concentrates,,,
> Dawg


Dawg, I recently purchased 8 oz. fruit purees for $14.81 from Labelpeelers...................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> You've got quite
> 
> 
> You've got quite a line of carboys and wines there! I thought I was busy with the four batches I have going right now  I am currently working on a huckleberry Dragon Blood and then I have 3 Island Mist kit wines going...Blood Orange Sangria, Mango Citrus and Peach Raspberry Lemonade. In the last couple weeks, I've finished a from scratch Mojito, a kit Raspberry Mojito and a kit Bahama Mama. I think my next ones will be a mixed grape Dragon Blood and a kit pink Moscato. It's a bit of an addiction, isn't it?!



a bit of addiction?,, making it has become a obsession to say the least,,, funny , i don't drink much at all, but totally obsessed with what else can i make taste good, and from the start i always make 2#-6-gal carboys, of any experiment at least,,, i guess i just ain't right in the head, that lemonade and sangria sounds mighty interesting,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your health problems . I hope you are doing better.
> 
> I'm jealous of your carboy inventory! We have a general store in a nearby town that sometimes has 6.5 gallon carboys in the $40 range. I need to get in to see if they've got them but because of Covid-19 I haven't been making any unnecessary trips to stores. Not that I don't think another carboy is a necessity...lol...but it's something that can wait.
> 
> I do a lot wine kits that are ready in 4-6 weeks that we start drinking almost immediately. I don't have a discriminating enough palate to tell if they get better with age  The rest of my batches are Dragon Bloods and they are good to drink almost right away. I do prefer the younger ones in that variety but I have some friends that prefer the ones aged for a year or more. The problem is that I don't have the patience to make wines that take a couple years before they are ready to drink . Oh, and the fact that during our weekly Wine Wednesday get togethers we can drink several bottles!


where i live everything but the fruits and berries must be ordered online, the town i live closest to is all the way up to well over 600 people, and not a traffic light for close to 18 miles,,, but as i deteriorate i have started buying some fruits and berries, i have around 30 black elderberry bushes, peach trees, pear trees, and blackberry briar patches everywhere and a neighbor with apples and pears, but it is very enjoyable to take something and make something else,
Dawg

as for my health i can not complain,, the lord has allowed me a good life, and here yet i still get to enjoy tinkering with my country wines,
thank you for asking, 
Richard


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Yea I guess so...............your too busy ...................



me to busy, naw i'm lazy, lol,, i have trouble understanding these young people now-a-days,,, oh and at the same time i'm doing my wine thing , i'm training a new mule, and gathering eggs from better then 40 chickens, i supply my neighbors with eggs, and i get pears and apples, banana bread, peach cobbler,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 20, 2020)

robert81650 said:


> Yea I guess so...............your too busy ...................


you know what's funny,?
it is i'm lucky to drink a case or two a year, but i love making wine,,, today on training my young mule i put a headstall on her and for the first time ever i put a logging/farming collar on her, she never flinched, i hitched her to the barn wall and 4 hours later took it all off, again nar a flinch,, she should be pulling a buggy in about a month, i'm retiring my team, for them to just eat sleep and beg for treats, they got another 10 years in them, but i won't sell them, to afraid someone might be ruff with them, and nobody gets ruff with my babies, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 27, 2020)

strawberry set back in carboys for bulk aging


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 28, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> when you get built up homebrewohio.com sell premiums italian 6 gal carboys as long as the order is $149 or more then free shipping, i understand, i spent 2 years buying my equipment then 2 more making wine before i started here, the last two years i spent in hospital or most of it, my wines had set on gross lees for 2 years, i was going to pour it out, [email protected]'s blackberry, 2#-6's strawberry, and 1#-6 caryboy and 2 gallons of pear/apple blend, i got with these people,,they helped me, turned out killer good wine,,, i've saved for awhile and just bought another 11 carboys, i've built up to 24 carboys,, 2-6&1/2,,, 1-3,,, 2-5's the rest 6's,, my budget stays tight I'm disabled,
> dawg


Dawg, Homebrewohio now has* free shipping on orders over $50.* I bought two 5 gallon Italian carboys just last week. NO shipping charges.............Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 28, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, Homebrewohio now has* free shipping on orders over $50.* I bought two 5 gallon Italian carboys just last week. NO shipping charges.............Dizzy


you feel how heavy thy are, plus fedex broke one it was close to 1/4 thick. so fedex broke the replacement, so i called customer service ans told them that at other places added styrofoam corners and a slightly larger second box over the other box and styrofoam corners and the third carboy sde it just fine, so the new premium carbos are thicker and heavier then y other italian carboys, i'm glad i bout 11 of them, all 6's
DAWG


----------



## KCCam (Jul 5, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, Homebrewohio now has* free shipping on orders over $50.* I bought two 5 gallon Italian carboys just last week. NO shipping charges.............Dizzy


Not to Canada.  No shipping to us at all. Oh well, my 4 will have to do, for now.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 5, 2020)

KCCam said:


> Not to Canada.  No shipping to us at all. Oh well, my 4 will have to do, for now.


that really sucks, i got lucky buying 11#- 6 gallon carboys, counting my designated carboy at the pump, i got 25, 1#,,3 gal,, #2, 5 ga,, 3#,6&1/2 gal, the other 19 are all sixes, top off jugs all 38-400 thread so a 6.5 drilled bung fits them all 6#,1,gal 4#,half gallon and 12#,pints, as well turn a small universel upside down to airlock a clear wine bottle, i try not to make many wines, but by aging you'll one day look around and say WTF have i done
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 5, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, Homebrewohio now has* free shipping on orders over $50.* I bought two 5 gallon Italian carboys just last week. NO shipping charges.............Dizzy



Oh my gosh, I lost track of this thread for some reason but so glad I popped in to see your post about the free shipping!!! Thank you @DizzyIzzy!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 19, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, I recently purchased 8 oz. fruit purees for $14.81 from Labelpeelers...................Dizzy


Dizzy how much finish wine do you get from 8 oz purees?
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 20, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> Dizzy how much finish wine do you get from 8 oz purees?
> Dawg


Hi Dawg............how the heck are you? I *ADD* the purees to my fruit wine kits and/or made from the fruit itself. Because it is so concentrated it really does push up the "fruitiness" flavor. For example, currently I am fermenting a Raspberry/Peach Sangria to which I added 4 oz. of Raspberry puree...........................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 20, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Dawg............how the heck are you? I *ADD* the purees to my fruit wine kits and/or made from the fruit itself. Because it is so concentrated it really does push up the "fruitiness" flavor. For example, currently I am fermenting a Raspberry/Peach Sangria to which I added 4 oz. of Raspberry puree...........................Dizzy


hehe, yup the more flavor the better, i'm good, and how you be?
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 21, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Dawg............how the heck are you? I *ADD* the purees to my fruit wine kits and/or made from the fruit itself. Because it is so concentrated it really does push up the "fruitiness" flavor. For example, currently I am fermenting a Raspberry/Peach Sangria to which I added 4 oz. of Raspberry puree...........................Dizzy



I probably missed this earlier in the thread, but do you add the puree pre-fermentation or post?


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 21, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Dawg............how the heck are you? I *ADD* the purees to my fruit wine kits and/or made from the fruit itself. Because it is so concentrated it really does push up the "fruitiness" flavor. For example, currently I am fermenting a Raspberry/Peach Sangria to which I added 4 oz. of Raspberry puree...........................Dizzy


hey @Dizzlizzy i am good how are you? been awhile. 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 21, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Dawg, I recently purchased 8 oz. fruit purees for $14.81 from Labelpeelers...................Dizzy


how much does a 8 oz puree make i use 3 ots per 6 gallons of liquid from homewney.com when i'm outta fruit/berries, and for fruits & berries i don't have availability to.
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 24, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I probably missed this earlier in the thread, but do you add the puree pre-fermentation or post?


Hi Val, I add the fruit puree during fermentation and have been extraordinarily pleased with the results! Have a good day...........................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Aug 24, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> how much does a 8 oz puree make i use 3 ots per 6 gallons of liquid from homewney.com when i'm outta fruit/berries, and for fruits & berries i don't have availability to.
> Dawg


Sorry Dawg, I really* can't *answer that as I only use it as an "addition" to either wine kits, or fermenting fruits...........................................Dizzy


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 24, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Sorry Dawg, I really* can't *answer that as I only use it as an "addition" to either wine kits, or fermenting fruits...........................................Dizzy


ok you use it to enhance the flavor, thanks @Dissylizzy
Dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 24, 2020)

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Val, I add the fruit puree during fermentation and have been extraordinarily pleased with the results! Have a good day...........................................Dizzy


Thanks! I've got some canned blueberry that I've had forever. I'll see if it has an expiration date and then give it a try on a blueberry batch.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 6, 2020)

strawberry came out quite well, finished and in back aging till around September next year, which will be bottling time,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 4, 2020)

ok I'd bottle 1# 6'gal strawberry a month ago got a couple more carboys still bulk aging, when first bottled It was a rather poor taste, i pulled a cork tonight, dose anyone remember the strawberry soda back about 40 years ago, i instantly flashed back to that, i was like oh heck yes, i mean that exact taste of the old Neha strawberry soda, alcohol zero factor, i was worried, it might taste hot, not a problem with enough fruit, i can see this disappearing into my closet, I SEEN NOTHING, I KNOW NOTHING,,, this never happened,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 11, 2021)

so,, I still have a 6 gallon carboy of strawberry bulk aging, the other carboy I bottled in early December ,, it was fairly good, was young and a tad to sweet, I pulled a cork on one bottle today, oh yeah, if it continues to get better I will be beyond happy, the bottle I opened today, was not to sweet, the flavor was way more uniformed, and has the Makens of a really good country wine,
Dawg


----------

